# Error Number: 0x800CCC0E



## kwill

Hi Im getting this message when trying to send/recieve mail in Outlook Express

The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'Dad', Server: 'pop.ntlworld.com', Protocol: POP3, Port: 995, Secure(SSL): Yes, Socket Error: 10060, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E

Thanks if you can help
Kieran


----------



## Styxx

yes this repairs OE too.

click the colored link below to run a on-line virus scan

Internet Explorer 5.x/6.x comes with a repair tool. To use it, go to the Add/Remove Programs Control Panel; Scroll and click to highlight 'Microsoft Internet Explorer 5/6.x' in the Install/Uninstall window; Then click on the Add/Remove button; Select 'Repair' the current installation of Internet Explorer radio button; Click on OK. Restart your computer when prompted.


----------



## kwill

Repaired Microsoft Internet Explorer and tried again but this message came up 

The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'Dad', Server: 'pop.ntlworld.com', Protocol: POP3, Port: 995, Secure(SSL): Yes, Socket Error: 10060, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E

(looks like the same one)

am currently running the panda scan


----------



## dugq

Hi

I don't think a repair will really help in this case. One problem I can see from the error is the port is wrong, and NTL doesn't use secure connection.
Open OE, go to tools, accounts, mail, hoghlight the account and click properties, then clickon advanced, change incoming port to 110 and outgoing to 25, and untick "this server requires secure (ssL) connection" on both incoming and outgoing.
Then try again.
If no luck go back to the account scetion and remove the account, then recreate it, it will ask for some settings most of which you should know, except the incoming server and outgoing. 
Incoming is pop.ntlworld.com
outgoing us smtp.ntlworld.com
leave all other options at the default
If still no luck try it again after disabling your anti-virus


----------



## kwill

chanegd the ports and unticked but still no luck, ill try turning off antivirus before i recreate the account, 
thanks


----------



## kwill

right, turned antivirus off but still didnt work, made another account with same details but still no luck - any other sugegstions?


----------



## kwill

this is the error message recieved

The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'DAD2', Server: 'pop.ntlworld.com', Protocol: POP3, Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10060, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E


----------



## dugq

Bit of an obvious question, but can you view webpages?


----------



## kwill

lol yes


----------



## kwill

im guessing u were thinking that maybe ntl was down......


----------



## dugq

Not really, (although their mail server go down alot). Its just that this error is normally.
1. A corrupt account
2. AV
3. A complete breakdown in the internet traffic in and out of the pc.

This is getting a bit desperate now but you could try.
1. Creating a new identity and then importing over mail and addresses.
2. Completely unnstalling the av, or atleast, disable it, reboot, and then try.
3. Disabling any software firewall you are using, (unlikely)
4. In the incoming mail try 62.253.162.50.

I would try the av first.


----------



## kwill

Ive totally disabled that AVG (not appearing in task manager) and rebooted but still the same.
Entered that IP in the incoming mail but the same again,
not running any firewalls, and
i didnt understand the first point?


----------



## kwill

ooh im noticing that while it is trying to connect it says under connection 'local area network' - im on broadband so could this be the problem?


----------



## dugq

In OE you can create new identitys, designed for several different users on the same pc. Go to file, identities and create new identity, type you name, slect to switch and then just enter your account details.
I won't explain how to import stuff over unless its worked.
Also you could try telnetting the account
If 95, 98, me go here to find how

http://support.earthlink.net/mu/1/p...9x_nt/email/oe_5.0/0647.CantGetEmail.psc.html

On 2k, xp go to start, run type telnet and ok

type "open pop.ntlworld.com 110"
then when is says its connected type
user "your username"
pass "your password"

I would do this before creating the identity


----------



## dugq

NTL BB uses a Local Area connection


----------



## kwill

ok
i tried telnetting and inserting 'pop.ntlworld.com' into host name and 110 into the port, clicking connect but after a while it said it oculd not connect to hsot or something.

should i try creating a enw identity then?


----------



## dugq

Don't bother with the identity, if telnetting isn't working then OE is fine.
Try telnetting 62.253.162.50, instead of pop.ntlworld.com
try pinging pop.ntlworld.com and 62.253.162.50
to ping, go to start, run, and type "command", click ok
type ping 62.253.162.50 and then ok
then type ping pop.ntlworld.com and then ok
Let me know what the results are


----------



## kwill

typing in command says it must be run in ms-dos mode and it will shut all other programs down........and the telnet for the IP address doesnt work either


----------



## kwill

however u can ping directly through the 'run' under start.
pinging pop.ntlworld.com says it timed out and im about to try the other one now


----------



## kwill

the other one also timed out - they time out abuot 3 times before jsut closing down the ms-dos prompt


----------



## Styxx

call your ISP's technical support. this message, The connection to the server has failed. Account: 'DAD2', Server: 'pop.ntlworld.com', Protocol: POP3, Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10060, Error Number: 0x800CCC0E, indicates some simple settings in OE are corrupt or set wrong as another poster stated previously. As stated previously, you may simply need to delete all identies/accounts in OE, then reset the account back up from scratch.


----------



## kwill

ok thanks - i shall do it in the morn, as im guessing all the lines are shut at this time of night.....
thanks alot for your help, shall let u know how it goes tomorow


----------



## dugq

Hi

You could check on the NTL website, their server status line should tell you if there on any problems on their end.
By the way, I think their helpline is open at the moment, 08456500121 if on cable bb, 08456500125, if settop box.


----------



## sdtex

Just a wild guess here from a fellow novice, but try this.

Open OE, go to tools, accounts, mail, highlight the account and click properties. 
Select Server and change incoming mail to mail.ntlworld.com instead of pop.ntlworld.com. 
Make sure that outgoing mail reads smtp.ntlworld.com 
Click on Connection and make sure that nothing is selected (take out the check mark on "Always connect to this account using")


See if that works for you............


----------



## CapnAmerica

Could receive email, but could not send it...

Comcast's(R) port 25 blocking just hit my area, causing both my computers to stop sending mail. On the FIFTH try  (1 pass off to Microsoft; 2 phone disconnect on their end; 3 tried AGAIN to pass off to Microsoft after I said DON'T DO IT!; 4 tried for supervisor/tech = phone disconnect), I found a customer service person who knew exactly what was the problem...and here it is--hope it helps others...

Their alternate to sending mail using port 25--"Port 25 blocking" (which is purported to reduce SPAM load) is to change the outgoing mail port to 587...no problem, except that it didn't work by itself. Only when I then checked the "My server requires authentication" box on the servers page, per the service person's instruction, was the problem cured--immediately. I have been working for some years on port 25 with the authentication box unchecked.

This took FIVE calls to the ISP to get this simple explanation from the (one?) knowledgeable service person there! After thanking her for the info, I suggested to her that she get her supervisors to...TELL OTHERS!!! She said she would...and mentioned that for the past couple of months, they have been receiving a steady stream of these calls, as the Port 25 Blocking scheme spread to the various servers and areas. It would seem that someone would have thought to do this?!?!?!  (Slap on wrist  for trying to apply logic to corporate decisions!)

I hope this helps some others...I spent about 5 hours trying all sorts of things, as noted all over the web discussions with this problem.

Good luck!


----------



## ibdreamy

A lot more ISP and hosting providers are blocking port 25 now. Same goes with having to use "my outgoing server requires authentication".
We can Blame the sweet spammers for those changes. Soon they'll be blocking port 587 as well I'm sure.
Another reason you would be able to send and no recieve is if your name servers on your domain name are not pointing to the correct name server addresses. That's if you have hosted email for your domain name.
Sorry you had such a hard time.


----------



## blueniche

capnamerica,

much like the superhero, you are MY hero....i had the same problem and it was with comcast....now i went to school for computers so i know a thing or 2 and comcast kept telling me, YOUR ANTIVIRUS IS BLOCKING and they wouldnt listen to the fact that this happened BEFORE the antivirus was installed....i had gotten a mail from comcast saying something about my email sending spam, and a day later blocked from sending....i did ask if i had to change the port and they never answered me really, just kinda beat around the bush....what im basically saying is sorry you had to put up with bs too but YOU helped me out.....port 587 worked like a charm....fixed instantly =]


----------



## Duffaukid

Same thing here in Houston Comcast. port 25 is completely blocked.


----------

